# Resume Builder



## brandonr3602 (Oct 22, 2005)

i am new to the mac system and i don't think that this computer has any kind of resume builder on it can you tell me where to get a free one or how to find one!!   thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 22, 2005)

What version of Mac OS are you using?  Mac OS 9?

In reference to "resume builder," are you trying to find something that's similar to a Windows title?  If so, which Windows title?

Most Office applications (like Microsoft Word, etc.) include resume templates.  There are a few open-source, freely available office suites available for Mac, like OpenOffice and other derivatives that may include resume templates, but those are relegated to Mac OS X at this time... I'm assuming you're not using Mac OS X.


----------

